# Horse Creek Hunt



## Dennis (Oct 9, 2020)

When is everyone planning on getting to Horse Creek. I'm hoping to get there on Saturday the 17th


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 9, 2020)

18th for me.


----------



## wag03 (Oct 9, 2020)

I plan on being there Monday the 19th. I caught some fish yesterday. I figured we could fry some one night.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 9, 2020)

I will be there on Friday the 16th.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 9, 2020)

wag03 said:


> I plan on being there Monday the 19th. I caught some fish yesterday. I figured we could fry some one night.


I like that idea.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 10, 2020)

I'm guessing the skeeters are gonna be bad this year


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 10, 2020)

I would probably plan on that Dennis just to be safe.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 10, 2020)

Hopefully pull out early morning on the 16th, should be there before 10AM


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 10, 2020)

Dennis said:


> I'm guessing the skeeters are gonna be bad this year


RC says bring 2


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 10, 2020)

Stump Shooter said:


> Hopefully pull out early morning on the 16th, should be there before 10AM


Glad you are coming Robert.


----------



## Kengibbons (Oct 11, 2020)

My name is Ken, I'm a pigaholic. I plan on being there on the 18th. Is the campground near the address on the website, 1336 east river road?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 11, 2020)

There's a sign on the paved road for Horse Creek. Turn right at the sign in box and camp is just down the road on the left.


----------



## Kengibbons (Oct 11, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## Dennis (Oct 12, 2020)

wag03 said:


> I plan on being there Monday the 19th. I caught some fish yesterday. I figured we could fry some one night.


I'm bringing some gumbo that ought to go good with the fish


----------



## marshdawg (Oct 27, 2020)

How did the Horse Creek hunt go guys?  We need some reports.  I hope it was a success!


----------



## Dennis (Oct 27, 2020)

When I left on Monday there had been 1 kill and 1 miss but there was a lot of days left on the hunt


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 28, 2020)

I know of 6 deer killed at Horse Creek.


----------



## wag03 (Oct 28, 2020)

Horse Creek has always been a good hunt but this year it was unbelievable. I sat 5 times and saw deer 4 out of 5 times. I killed one Tuesday morning,another one Tuesday evening,and another Thursday morning. The hunts were great and the fellowship ship was the icing on the cake. Hope to see everyone next year. It was a great time. I was shooting a 44lb Border Covert hunter with 400 spine arrows and Treesharks upfront. BTW, I have been Trad hunting for about 4 years and it finally all came together. This was my first,second,and third traditional deer.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 28, 2020)

Good job Trey, you deserved it and earned it. That shoulder looks like you hit it with a ax. Congrats !


----------



## Al33 (Oct 28, 2020)

wag03 said:


> BTW, I have been Trad hunting for about 4 years and it finally all came together. This was my first,second,and third traditional deer.


WOW, that's just awesome!!!! Congratulations X's 3.


----------



## hambone76 (Oct 28, 2020)

Congratulations folks. Looks like a good time was had by all.


----------



## Kengibbons (Oct 29, 2020)

I had a great time. Definitely glad I made the trip. Even had a stress test while I was there. Trey is my new hero, not for the three deer taken, but for his snoring ability.


----------



## wag03 (Oct 29, 2020)

Something about that Woodford Reserve! It just relaxes me.


----------



## Clipper (Oct 29, 2020)

wag03 said:


> Horse Creek has always been a good hunt but this year it was unbelievable. I sat 5 times and saw deer 4 out of 5 times. I killed one Tuesday morning,another one Tuesday evening,and another Thursday morning. The hunts were great and the fellowship ship was the icing on the cake. Hope to see everyone next year. It was a great time. I was shooting a 44lb Border Covert hunter with 400 spine arrows and Treesharks upfront. BTW, I have been Trad hunting for about 4 years and it finally all came together. This was my first,second,and third traditional deer.



Sounds like an outstanding hunt!  You did very well to kill 3 deer in 4 sightings.  The deer usually win and the hunter wins every now and then.


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 30, 2020)

wag03 said:


> Horse Creek has always been a good hunt but this year it was unbelievable. I sat 5 times and saw deer 4 out of 5 times. I killed one Tuesday morning,another one Tuesday evening,and another Thursday morning. The hunts were great and the fellowship ship was the icing on the cake. Hope to see everyone next year. It was a great time. I was shooting a 44lb Border Covert hunter with 400 spine arrows and Treesharks upfront. BTW, I have been Trad hunting for about 4 years and it finally all came together. This was my first,second,and third traditional deer.


Way to go man! That's awsome! 3 public land trad deer on 1 hunt! That may be a record! Congrats buddy! Wish I coulda stayed thru the week.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 31, 2020)

Kengibbons said:


> I had a great time. Definitely glad I made the trip. Even had a stress test while I was there. Trey is my new hero, not for the three deer taken, but for his snoring ability. View attachment 1046588


He can cook some mean fish too.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 2, 2020)

Kengibbons said:


> I had a great time. Definitely glad I made the trip. Even had a stress test while I was there. Trey is my new hero, not for the three deer taken, but for his snoring ability. View attachment 1046588


Good to meet ya'll down there. Hunting was a little tough for some of us and hot and muggy and a few sheeters to boot. Thanks for the eggs and bread and the cherry firewood. I bought it all home. Ate some of the eggs but the bread got wet so critters out back ate that. ALready burning the wood the last few days. Going right now in the woodstove, 44 outside. Could have use these cooler temperatures down there.


----------

